# Nice google map to find the air miles between two points



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

here it is 

http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-advanced-google-maps-distance-calculator.htm#loginbox

Good Luck


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Pretty neat.

I've used the distance calculator in Google Earth but this is a quicker link and shows the great circle route quickly.

Larry


----------

